# Can Someone Id These Serra's



## Duc 748 (Jun 3, 2012)

The new one








RIP


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Top one is not a serra it is a pristobrycon striolatus. The second one is a rhom.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Agreed with Ja'eh.
Nice striolatus, is it yours ?


----------



## Duc 748 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes the Striolatus is mine.

I bought him last week after my Rhombeus from the other pic died.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice one







Not often seen in the hobby...


----------

